# i don't mean to beat a dead horse but...



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Would you guys consider Lake Isablella a paylake or Lake Gloria for that matter. I've fished other paylakes but these two are a lot bigger and not very easy to fish. If so or not would it be safe to post reports from them.(mostly Isabela)


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I like reading all fishing reports, pay lake or not. I have never fished a pay lake but i dont mind to read about them.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Post away...i'm not familiar with Gloria, but I've fished Isabella quite a few times, and it's definitely not an easy to fish lake. I'd like to hear more reports coming from there.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Isabella is not a paylake in my mind. It is 28 acres! not a 1/2 acre like some. You definately need to know what you are doing there. Unfortunately the weeds have gotten way out of control at that lake. I know the park is considering ways to reduce them and I think they might go in a cut them. Which would be good because as huge a weedbed as it is in that lake, it is hard to catch fish esp bass, which is what I go for. Too many areas to hide. I'm not real familar with Gloria, although I went once when I was little there to trout fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Fire away !!! Both are fine lakes. In fact, I'm 47 years old, and the FIRST lake I ever fished at was Gloria  I used to live in Mt. Healthy YEARS ago  Isabella is just a fine lake to visit on occasions. I don't consider them in the same group as your typical pay lake. By all means give us a full report !!! I'd be really interested in Gloria.for old time sakes. CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way, cwcarpers largest carp ever was out of this lake. Way over thirty pounds. CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Right CW ??


> cwcarpers largest carp ever was out of this lake


 largest carp YET !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Isabella is a pay lake? I think that I saw a sign for it today on my way to Bass Pro Shops, I HAD to check it out since I am in the area now... I went there to get a pair of good sandals for work, no sooner than me walking in the door the cell phone rang and time Warner said they were going to be early. I had to head back home! So I litterally walked in the door and was out in about 2 minutes! 

hehe I'm rambling, at any rate I think i saw the signs for Isabella but they looked like normal brown state park signs. So is this owned by the state but still a place you have to pay to fish?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Exactly, Jim...as I'm sure it won't be long before i top that fish  . It was quite a beast, though, and took at least 30 minutes to land on a Zebco 33 paired with a 6 ft flimsy rod of some sorts. Those were the good old days when i could put a few kernels of corn on a hook and toss it out and still catch big carp  .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's owned by the county fishman. It's part of the Hamilton Parks District. They have about 7-8 lakes they run. CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Gheesh.........your dad let you use his best rig too !!  


> took at least 30 minutes to land on a Zebco 33 paired with a 6 ft flimsy rod of some sorts


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Get off my case potato face  I'll be pickin up something "special" very soon  I'll contact ya JimmydaCat  DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ricky......bring a valid license from the state of your choice & maybe I'll take you for a boat ride !


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought you'd never ask  Will do......... DA KING !!!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Before you get all excited about a day on the river with MFO, think about it. He's over the hill now and maybe just lookin for a first mate. You know the one that pulls up the anchor, cuts bait and nets his fish. And don't forget the picture taking. Jim needs alot of pictures taken. All that work with wear a lite weight like you out! Your gonna miss your 11am nap for sure. I know your gonna go anyway but, don't said i didn't warn ya'. And don't forget your nitro pills, there a 63 lber lurking out there somewhere.

Thinking of ya',
Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the jolt back to reality there slip  JimmydaCat knows that all guest on his boat do NOTHING!!! Especially manual labor  Don't worry yourself honey, DA KING !!! will be fine  DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

My comment is .............(no comment)
PS: If you check my posts, you will see the majority of the time I fish alone, because I prefer it & don't want someone else's lines in the way of my lucky seven (7) !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CATKING


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jimmy must be feelin his age! Looks more like seventeen when your all rigged up and on the hunt.  I seem to remember someone used the word "trawler" used to describe your setup. 

Sliprig


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah.......well, you know how hard it is to run 2 or 3 lines......try seven....to be honest, I sometimes have those 7 out & then I'm casting with one, and even then I might run an extra rod or two with live bait off the front of the boat !!
When you got it, flaunt it !  
Okay, now you can see the 1/2" Driftmaster bases across the back board, also has those 4 PVC tube holders there, so that's 9 holders on the back, I can put the downriggers on & add 2 more...  Next, you see I have 6 Angler's Pal tube rod holders, and a few gunwale holders built in (4) and bases for 3 more 3/8" Driftmasters.....  Oh, yeah...woman want me & fish fear me.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

My hero


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Gheesh Mike........   
I was just kidding around and now you get a serious 

There is one advantage of multiple holders, you can place rods where you wnat them depending upon wind & current, sometimes they go off one side.
I hardly ever really run 7 rods, but 4 or 5 is pretty much normal in the Ohio. Feels real funny to cut back to 2 or 3 in the GMR.


----------

